# Cube Rahmendurchführung für Hydraulikleitung



## Krabbelchen (25. November 2019)

War heute hier in Berlin bei einem Vertragshändler der Firma Cube um mir eine Rahmendurchführung ( siehe Foto ) für die Hydraulikleitung einer Rock Shox Reverb zu besorgen. Ist ja nur eine Kleinigkeit, möchte aber auf Dauer nicht darauf verzichten. Vor Ort war diese nicht vorrätig aber einzeln bestellen auch nicht. Soviel zur Serviceunterstützung der Firma Cube! Wer hat noch eine Idee wo man dieses Kleinteil her bekommt?
Gruß Per


----------



## AlexoAlexei (5. Januar 2020)

Ja, da schaut es mau aus...

Das sollte passen:








						Cube Gummi Einlass für Züge
					

Cube Gummi Einlass für ZügePassend für Stereo Hybrid, Reaction Serie und viele andere Cube-Modelle




					nanobike.de
				




Das von Radon könnte ggfls auch passen:








						Kabeldurchführung für Sattelrohr mit Dropper Post
					

Material     Gummi     Farbe     schwarz       Lieferumfang     1 Zugdurchführung




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Januar 2020)

CCLIFE Metric Gummitülle Sortiment Gummi Durchgangstüllen Karosserietüllen Gummitüllen Set 180 tlg: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

CCLIFE Metric Gummitülle Sortiment Gummi Durchgangstüllen Karosserietüllen Gummitüllen Set 180 tlg: Amazon.de: Baumarkt



					www.amazon.de
				



...ist dann halt nicht orischinol Cube.


----------



## Krabbelchen (5. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Tipps, habe inzwischen von einem Forumsmitglied eine passende Durchführung bekommen.
Gruß Per


----------

